
Dubai plans 'moving' [skyscraper] - xirium
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/7472722.stm
======
dangoldin
Kind of cool but I prefer engineers creating these structures rather than
architects.

Also, what's going to happen to Dubai when the oil boom ends?

~~~
pchristensen
They'll settle for being a favorite tourist and business destination for
Europe, the Middle East, and Asia. Being Las Vegas, Atlanta, Houston, Miami,
and Orlando for 4 billion people isn't a bad economic base.

------
pchristensen
I figured gibsonf1 would submit this. He's our resident architect.

